# Sand and paint



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Has anyone mixed colored sand with paint for doing landscapes and like cement look.
Maybe using light grey paint with some grey sand for a realistic concrete look.
Etc etc


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've used more paint than glue for attaching ground cover, etc. to my layout. Green paint under landscaping, gray paint under ballast between tracks. Works great!


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

I mix my sculptamold with latex house paint, dark earth brown as the white sculptamold lightens it up.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

for ground cover i used sandblasting sand and ground up spanish moss from walmart, more moss on low vegetation areas, more sand on hill tops and such..
i have no concrete on my current layout, but on my first one i used real portland cement, wet mixed, and just brushed it on... looked like real cement, go figure,


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

wvgca said:


> i have no concrete on my current layout, but on my first one i used real portland cement, wet mixed, and just brushed it on... looked like real cement, go figure,


Sometimes you want to bang your head against the wall...of course,
cement looks just like cement. Why didn't I think of that. Probably
cheaper than the W/S concrete paint also.

Great thinking. Thanks for the post.

Don


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Along the same line, Black Beauty is real coal slag so if you need a coal pile, coal loads etc head out metal fab shop, industrial painter or you can buy a 50 pound bag for around 10 bucks.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

wvgca said:


> for ground cover i used sandblasting sand and ground up spanish moss from walmart, more moss on low vegetation areas, more sand on hill tops and such..
> i have no concrete on my current layout, but on my first one i used real portland cement, wet mixed, and just brushed it on... looked like real cement, go figure,


Just curious.....did you have any cracking issues with that real cement?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

no cracking issues with a firm base.. to give some resilience you could probably add some flexible caulking into the mix... like dap alex.. up here portland is seven bucks for a 55 lb bag...for a more 'coarse sandy' look mortar mix might be better


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

JackC said:


> Along the same line, Black Beauty is real coal slag so if you need a coal pile, coal loads etc head out metal fab shop, industrial painter or you can buy a 50 pound bag for around 10 bucks.


What is Black Beauty and where can I get it?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Black Beauty is coal slag and is used in sandblasting. Look for sandblasting companies in your area. They should be able to help you out.


----------

